# FS: Baby Razorback Turtles



## bobsedins (Apr 25, 2010)

Sold June 7th

Baby Razorback Turtles (approx. 1.5") $100 each

Peacefully sharing tank with 4 goldfishes, and eating fish pellets and turtle sticks. 
Grow to ONLY 5-6" unlike Red Ear Slider 12-15", lifespan 25-30yrs, truly aquatic turtle...no NEED basket light or heating lamp.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

HOw much are u selling them for?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> HOw much are u selling them for?


$125 my sweet little visually impaired wife !


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> $125 my sweet little visually impaired wife !


Oh shoot, didnt see that lol i guess i got to excited lol thank u my VAHC hubby


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Some quick info for them here Claudia
http://www.austinsturtlepage.com/Care/cs-razrbk.htm

Husband?? Wife?????
I think we have a BCA Rumor gonna start!! LMAO!!
Cheers!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

budahrox said:


> Some quick info for them here Claudia
> http://www.austinsturtlepage.com/Care/cs-razrbk.htm
> 
> Husband?? Wife?????
> ...


Thanks Don but i think i am gonna have to pass to much for me at this moment  Stuart is my VAHC Hubby just once a month for 9 month lol


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

wait a 15" red ear slider never seen that before
cut little guys free bump


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes they do get that big. My female Red slider is a solid 14" from head to tail, so not far off,lol. It's seems though females grow faster b/c I got my male around the same size but he is only around 9". 
BTW these turtles listed above for sale are super fun to have, I've never had one but I've been to people that has had them. They are a rare turtle, I'm sure these will sell fast


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Turtles are always measured as Straight Carapace Length (SCL). The length of the shell and doesn't include the head or the tail.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

architeuthis said:


> Turtles are always measured as Straight Carapace Length (SCL). The length of the shell and doesn't include the head or the tail.


Yup as Dale said this is how they are measured. We have a female cooter she is 10" and 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## bobsedins (Apr 25, 2010)

*Baby Razorback Turtles*



bobsedins said:


> Baby Razorback Turtles (approx. 1.5") $125 each
> 
> Peacefully sharing tank with 4 goldfishes, and eating fish pellets and turtle sticks.
> Grow to ONLY 5-6" unlike Red Ear Slider 12-15", lifespan 25-30yrs, truly aquatic turtle...no NEED basket light or heating lamp.


===========================================
Bump


----------



## bobsedins (Apr 25, 2010)

*New Low Price*

New Low Price


----------

